# Frozen Yogurt



## DaveSoMD (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay, I finally opened my ice cream maker that I got at the end of last summer and am going to try frozen yogurt.  

I was at the grocery store today and they had a large-size container of La Yogurt Banana yogurt on an in-store special so I thought why not.  I'm planning to just run it with just the yogurt and then mix in some walnuts at the very last.


----------

